# HELP!!!still need somewhere to stay



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

hi guys im still looking for somewhere to stay when im come to villamoura in april may time it will just be me and me van and some tools if any one can help please let me no not looking to pay holiday rents but as long as its cheap that will do many thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Ray, sorry to be a damp squid, but you and the rest of the world are looking to come to portugal for free with some tools , it just does not work, as been to Aldi's and every day a dutch guy parks his van with handyman needs work and he still has no offers, come for a holiday but leave the tools at home, enjoy portugal, but we have protest as high unemployment is a problem


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I don't know your personal situation Ray - i.e. do you already have work lined up? If not do think very carefully, the English language papers are chock-full of tradespeople desperate for work. Times being hard in Portugal is not a myth. Unless you speak fluent Portuguese you will be very lucky to find anything. 

Seriously not trying to rain on anyone's parade. Before I moved here I thought people used to exaggerate about how hard it was to find work - they don't - it really is hard on a whole new level compared to the UK.

Good luck
B


----------



## kelissa1 (Nov 16, 2010)

*welcome*



ray1561 said:


> hi guys im still looking for somewhere to stay when im come to villamoura in april may time it will just be me and me van and some tools if any one can help please let me no not looking to pay holiday rents but as long as its cheap that will do many thanks


how would you like somewhere in exchange for some handyman jobs?
I am in Ferreira and need some help setting up my 39' mobile home.
It is sited and connected, I need a drive and a shed constructing. willing to pay.
sandy from Lincoln UK [email protected]


----------

